# apples and dogs



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I"ll give Aspen and apple every now and then because he loves them!! Is there any truth to this article?

Are Apples Bad For Dogs?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

apples are fine in moderation, just avoid using seeds due to cyanide.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I give Bailey some apples every now and then after cutting some up for ourselves....she loves them and I love how her mouth foams up after eating a few pieces :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

When I cut up a apple for myself which is about twice a week, the dogs get to split the smallest wedge between them, they love the apple even though they get no nutritional value from it.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Lucky gets some apple every now and then too. she loves them. she wont really eat carrots if i throw her one but she LOVES apples.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My Samoyed used to love to eat apples when we would visit the orchards and get cider in Vermont. At $2.29 a pound here, I rarely buy them for myself and the one time I offered them to Rocky, he had no interest.

I did read an article recently that said that an apple was one of the worst fruits you can buy in the grocery store now because of the pesticide build up in the skin. It was really an informative article and recommended that if you had to buy apples, then you always peel the skin off. Mostly it said to stick to fruits that had tough outer skins like bananas and pineapples....etc. I'll try and find the article again and post it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My hubby eats an apple a day and always shares with our one yellow lab. The other dogs do not care for apple but she loves them!


----------

